# Travelling home in winter



## Hedgieloveeva (Nov 17, 2014)

On Sunday evening I am going to collect my hedgehog Eva, the car ride one way is 2 1/2 hours maybe 3 if we hit traffic, I have padded out her travel carrier but was wondering if I should put food and water in there, it is more about the water that I am concerned about, because I don't want it splashing everywhere and that wouldn't be great for Eva either, can anyone help?
Thank you


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She doesn't need food nor water during the trip and preferably don't let her eat for a couple of hours before you leave. There is less chance of her being carsick if she hasn't eaten recently.

What are you using for heat in her carrier? If you are using hand warmers, take extra just in case the car breaks down.


----------



## Hedgieloveeva (Nov 17, 2014)

Thank you, I have a large pet warmer that lasts for ten hours and 2 hand warmers at home that I could use as back up
Thank you


----------

